# One night stand



## rasberr

Hola!

Poderiam me ajudar a traduzir o termo "one night stand" para o portugues?

Obrigada!


----------



## brainstorming

I suggest: Aventura de uma só noite.


----------



## almufadado

"ter um caso (passageiro)" -> "Querida ... foi apenas um caso, juro que nunca mais a vi !" "Tive um caso com a minha vizinha !" 

"Um engate" -> Querida ... foi só um engate, ela seduziu-me !"   "Ele só anda no engate !"

"ir a para a cama" -> "Engatei-a na discoteca e fomos para a cama." 
*
"sexo casual"* -> "Ele não quer se comprometer, apenas procura sexo causal".

*"encontro fortuito" *-> "Ele vai para a discoteca apenas com vista a ter encontros fortuitos ! "

Depende muito da construção da frase, não existe uma forma definida.


----------



## Duver

Aqui no Brasil também se usa muito o verbo "*ficar*" e suas variações:


Eu quero* ficar* com aquela menina. (basicamente "namorar" temporariamente, durante uma festa, por exemplo).

Eu *estou ficando* com aquela menina. (= a gente namora sem compromisso)
Ela é minha* ficante*.

Vocês estão namorando?
Não, foi *só uma ficada*. (talvez aqui o "*one night stand*" se aplique)


Ah, "ficar" normalmente faz pensar em "beijar", apenas. Não é muito óbvio que haja "sexo" envolvido, mas também não exclui a possibilidade.


----------



## almufadado

Duver said:


> Aqui no Brasil também se usa muito o verbo "*ficar*" e suas variações:
> 
> 
> Eu quero* ficar* com aquela menina. (basicamente "namorar" temporariamente, durante uma festa, por exemplo).
> 
> Eu *estou ficando* com aquela menina. (= a gente namora sem compromisso)
> Ela é minha* ficante*.
> 
> Vocês estão namorando?
> Não, foi *só uma ficada*. (talvez aqui o "*one night stand*" se aplique)
> 
> 
> Ah, "ficar" normalmente faz pensar em "beijar", apenas. Não é muito óbvio que haja "sexo" envolvido, mas também não exclui a possibilidade.



Então em que é que_ ficamos_ ?  
Há sexo ou não !??!  É que se não houver sexo ... é só mais "uma noite em pé" 

Engraçada essa do "dar uma ficada".


----------



## Duver

"ficar com alguém" não quer dizer necessariamente que há sexo envolvido (assim como "namorar" não significa necessariamente que há sexo. "Ficar" tem ainda menos conotação sexual). Normalmente quer dizer apenas que houve beijo (como de namorados), inclusive em lugar público. Usa-se muito entre adolescentes. Quando vão para uma festa, depois contam que "ficaram" com fulano. Pode ser apenas UM looongo beijo de língua, ou vários. O evento todo da "ficada" pode durar 5min, 30min ou apenas enquanto durar a festa.

No mais, "ficar" é sinônimo de namorar (por um período mais longo que uma noitada) . Porém, se eu disser que *estou ficando com alguém*, significa que vai durar apenas alguns dias, pois é basicamente para satisfazer a minha vontade de beijar na boca! Eu posso inclusive estar ficando com mais de uma pessoa, já que não há o compromisso do namoro.

Usei tanto "eu" na explicação, mas "ficar" não se aplica mais no meu caso... 


"*dar* uma ficada" não é muito comum.



> Há sexo ou não !??! É que se não houver sexo ... é só mais "uma noite em pé"


 
Hehe parece que "ficar" cai bem para _stand_ (em "one night stand"). Acho que em "ficar", tudo se dá (olha o duplo sentido!) em pé mesmo!


----------



## rasberr

"one night stand" pode ser traduzido como "coito" no Brasil?

é que estou fazendo uma tradução de um texto e estou quebrando a cabeça para traduzir esse termo. nao sei, mas nao acho que "uma aventura de uma noite só" se encaixe. 

obrigada.


----------



## Vanda

Não.  O pessoal vai achar que você está gozando da cara deles usando ''coito''. O que o pessoal diz é: fulano ficou com sicrana ontem.


----------



## rasberr

hahaha.
mas "ficar" nao quer dizer que tenha sexo, disseram.

e "foi uma transa" ? soaria estranho?

a personagem esta falando consigo mesmo, acordando com ressaca e pensando na situação que ele esta (one night stand).


----------



## Vanda

_Ficar_ está implícito tudo: até sexo! Então, rasga o verbo: Fulano transou com sicrana ontem/anteontem/quando saíram, etc..., coisa de uma noite/ aventura de uma noite só.


----------



## englishmania

Para mim, _ficar_ no Brasil era como _uma curte_/_curtir_ em Portugal, só beijos.


----------



## fernandobn97007

Talvez romance passageiro


----------



## englishmania

^Mas romance passageiro pressupõe uma relação _amorosa_ que dura mais tempo do que _uma noite_. 
_One night stan_d é (uma noite de) sexo casual, um caso de uma noite (foi só uma coisa de uma noite), ir para a cama/dormir com alguém. Concordo com o que o almufadado disse.


----------



## Ana ElSy

_One night stand_ "ainda" não virou moda no Brasil. Pelo que eu entendo, esta expressão significa, na prática, seguir os seguintes passsos :
1- sair à noite
2- encontrar um bofe/mina/carinha etc
3- perguntar o mínimo possível sobre o outro(a)
4- transar
5- Até nunca mais, ou também serve _Beijo, NÃO me liga_

Digo isso porque penso que no Brasil ainda existe a associação entre menina-que-transa-no-primeiro-encontro = galinha
Já a expressão citada é livre dessa associação.
Tem uma música da Lily Allen, chamada 22, em que essa expressão é usada:

_"'Cause all she wants is a boyfriend_
_She gets one night stands"_


----------



## Obnubilado

Como se diz em português, one-night stand? Se for possível, no português europeo....

Uma relação de uma noite?

Um engate? (Ainda diz-se isso?)


----------



## Vanda

Have a look at the long discussion above, you'll find both options.


----------



## Casquilho

Creio que "ficar" é mais ou menos equivalente a "making out"

Lembrei de _How I Met Your Mother_:

- Barney, this isn't an one night stand, we're dating now, come back to bed.

Tradução:

- Barney, isso não é uma ficada de uma noite, estamos namorando agora, volta pra cama.


----------

